# Eye Mechanism



## DarkLore

A while back, 5artist5 mentioned getting a new milling machine. He offered to make something as a practice. I jumped at the offer. I sketched up an eye mechanism design, based on what I saw in mechanisms posted around the web. Especially what the Torchwood guys were doing. (Brilliant stuff.)

He then made a couple mods to save on material and make it easier to manufacturer. This is a first attempt. I don't even know whether it will work yet. (The horizonal hasn't even been drilled yet.) However, I have to say, this thing is small, light, and beautifully crafted.


















To control movement, there will be four servos. Servo-A to control up/down. Servo-B to control left/right. Servos C & D would control eyelids.










One of the other threads asked about eye mechanisms in a skull design. Therefore, I'm posting this now so it can provide a few ideas. I had hoped to put this to use in my shrunken head prop (see below), but I was limited on time.


----------



## fritz42_male

Looks good Darklore. When can I place my order?


----------



## madmomma

This is awesome. Wish I had a fraction of your talent!


----------



## spinman1949

*Great work !!!*

Looks like Artist is going to be our resident machinist. I will be looking for some brackets of my own for next year. Hopefully his shop will be up and ready to go soon. My modified Craftsman drillpress can only do so much.


----------



## 5artist5

Spinman, you could feasibly make that on a drill press if you got a XY table. It wouldn't be the ideal setup, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. 

I am planning to have my new shop setup by Spring, so I can start making parts for Halloween 2010.


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow that's awesome. Now if we can integrate that design with a 3-axis skull design then we'll really be cookin with gas.


----------



## DarkLore

Terrormaster said:


> Wow that's awesome. Now if we can integrate that design with a 3-axis skull design then we'll really be cookin with gas.


Spinman1949's thread was the one I referred to in my original post. I thought it might help to see this mechanism.

Using a thick acrylic for the material and mini servos would make this darn light. The plate design could be redone so that it holds 1 or 2 servos (instead of 4) and mount on the front portion of the skull.


----------



## hpropman

Looks good so far I don not see why it would not work. Did you check to make sure that the servo linkages will not hit each other? You might have to change the rod elevations it anything hits.


----------



## DarkLore

hpropman said:


> Looks good so far I don not see why it would not work. Did you check to make sure that the servo linkages will not hit each other? You might have to change the rod elevations it anything hits.


It's intended to have different elevations. In fact, I expect to have to mount one or two of the servos upside or under the plate instead of over it.
The front servos should probably have been mini servos if not all four.

Now I need someone with an eye mold who can create some acrylic eyes. lol


----------



## spinman1949

*Micky Mouse*



5artist5 said:


> Spinman, you could feasibly make that on a drill press if you got a XY table. It wouldn't be the ideal setup, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.
> 
> I am planning to have my new shop setup by Spring, so I can start making parts for Halloween 2010.


Artist,

I bought the Craftsman drill press, and immediately had to do major mods to it to reduce Quill chatter. When I first bought it you would not believe how much slop was in the quill.

And yup I got a x / y axis vice. The first one I bought was really a piece of junk. The second is still made in China, but at least it works. Still a piece of junk compared to American specs, but I don't have 500 bucks for a good quality vice.

No doubt you will be hearing from me in the spring. The main reason I need your help is I know with your rig we can make the primary bracket as one unit. By the way, what do you think of my design? Oh and if I have it worked out, the design will change.


----------



## fritz42_male

Do you guys have a DXF or Autocad file I could grab?


----------

